# Your favorite tying tools...



## sdkidaho (May 20, 2012)

Wondering what your favorite fly tying tools are.

Kinds of tools. 
Models of tools. 
Manufacturer of tools. 

Thanks.


----------



## daddyhoney (Dec 4, 2006)

I would also like to know. Still working with some very basic but serviceable tools. Now in the process of changing a reloading bench into a fly tying and rod wrapping bench. Thanks in advance, Gary


----------



## Billy Baroo (Apr 21, 2010)

1.Dr. Slick tension Scissors....yeah there $28 for scissors but they are sharp and stay that way. plus if they were ever to get dull you can send them back and they will sharpen for free.

2.Bobkin/Needle
3.Dubbin brush which you can make with a popsicle stick and velcro.
4.learn to do a whip finish with your fingers or at least a half hitch....its easier that way.
5. Standard bobbin- the rezetti bobbins are awesome and well worth the money...


----------



## Billy Baroo (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## Joe. T. (Jun 7, 2008)

X2 on the tension scissors i use the slick ceramic bobbin also.ive tried to whip with my fingers but my hands are too freggin rough i ended up making my own whip tool.


----------



## Billy Baroo (Apr 21, 2010)

Joe. T. said:


> X2 on the tension scissors i use the slick ceramic bobbin also.ive tried to whip with my fingers but my hands are too freggin rough i ended up making my own whip tool.


Take a finger nail stone/file and sand down those ruff parts. It will smooth out your fingers so the thread will slide right off....just tell your wife...


----------



## Coconut Groves (Nov 2, 2011)

+1 on the ceramic bobbin. Nothing ****** me off more than breaking line. I've ditched all my other bobbins.

Drying wheel if you are doing any epoxy work. Makes a huge difference on how many I can do at one time. Bass Pro has the most affordable ones.

Big bottles of epoxy. Home Depot has them - much cheaper and easier.

Sharp scissors - don't use them on anything except your materials. Get another pair of standard scissors to cut everything else.

For materials - you'll be surprised on what you can get at a craft store. Foam poppers? Check. Bead chain? Check. Much cheaper. Tubing for tube flies? Go to Home Depot.

Good super glue that doesn't dry up. Loctite is good.


----------



## Joe. T. (Jun 7, 2008)

Billy Baroo said:


> Take a finger nail stone/file and sand down those ruff parts. It will smooth out your fingers so the thread will slide right off....just tell your wife...


i think my fingers would file the the file down.


----------



## flatscat1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Coconut Groves said:


> +1 on the ceramic bobbin. Nothing ****** me off more than breaking line. I've ditched all my other bobbins.
> 
> Drying wheel if you are doing any epoxy work. Makes a huge difference on how many I can do at one time. Bass Pro has the most affordable ones.
> 
> ...


I like bargains too, but not all are worth it. I bought a bunch of bead chain (silver medium size as well as black plastic for shrimp patter eyes) at Michaels craft store. Mistake. While it looked the same as you buy at the fly shop, was much cheaper quality. The silver bead chain rusted almost instantly and the black rubbed off the plastic ones about as soon as it hit the water.

I agree with all your other points though - drying wheel is essential, especially if using epoxy. Sharp scissors too, and make sure you get a ceramic lined bobin.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

This one is easy for me....Renzetti traveler vise.

On a remote fly out in Alaska or on a Carrib flat, you just can't beat it. And its excellent at your bench at home. Best fly tool hands down.

http://www.feather-craft.com/wecs.php?store=feacraft&action=display&target=RR046


----------



## Billy Baroo (Apr 21, 2010)

Meadowlark said:


> This one is easy for me....Renzetti traveler vise.
> 
> On a remote fly out in Alaska or on a Carrib flat, you just can't beat it. And its excellent at your bench at home. Best fly tool hands down.
> 
> http://www.feather-craft.com/wecs.php?store=feacraft&action=display&target=RR046


Yep...what he said....i have 2.


----------



## motfua (May 19, 2011)

you guys are gonna laugh, but my favorite tool is my new bobbin threader,,, thanks to age, and trifocal glasses!!
tom


----------

